# Remote start



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Looking to add the remote OEM start to SE trim. I got the OEM relay 526 and will have to get the fob for and valey key next. 
Wondering if anyone has attempted already? Relay compartment location next to the fuses?

SEL and SEL P owners - are you happy with the Remote start? Any issues worth noting? 

Thanks.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

I just ordered the remote start key and FOB myself. I'll let you know how it goes. Does the kit come with a manual or something?


----------



## Orangelefty (Nov 14, 2006)

When we finally get our tiguan, I was hoping to do the want thing. Where did you get the kit from? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

I got my kit from VW of Naples. They have really good prices. Not sure what OP got but this is what I ordered.

Order Contents: 
P/N	Quantity	Price EA	Description
3CN065760	1	$ 144.80	Remote Start Kit
Order Contents: 
P/N	Quantity	Price EA	Description
3G0959752TDTB	1	$ 135.20	TRANSMITTE


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

gtguard said:


> I got my kit from VW of Naples. They have really good prices. Not sure what OP got but this is what I ordered.
> 
> Order Contents:
> P/N	Quantity	Price EA	Description
> ...


Does this kit let you use the remote start "press twice" button on the standard fob? Or is it giving you a second remote start fob to carry around?


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

gtguard said:


> I just ordered the remote start key and FOB myself. I'll let you know how it goes. Does the kit come with a manual or something?


Kit doesnt have instructions. Its only Relay 526 - Part 3CN065760 and activation codes. Havent had a chance to start looking under the dash for the exact location. From talking to the dealer, you need to purchase separate fob and valey key. Havent got to that part as of yet.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Orangelefty said:


> When we finally get our tiguan, I was hoping to do the want thing. Where did you get the kit from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Got mine from ECS. VW Dealer also is running 8% promotion on accessories. I'm looking to use this for the key fob and the valey


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

richyrich999 said:


> Does this kit let you use the remote start "press twice" button on the standard fob? Or is it giving you a second remote start fob to carry around?



You need new Remote. Check page 192 in the owners manual.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

gtguard said:


> I got my kit from VW of Naples. They have really good prices. Not sure what OP got but this is what I ordered.
> 
> Order Contents:
> P/N	Quantity	Price EA	Description
> ...


Can you post pic of the 3G0959752TDTB when you get a chance?


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

I’ll post them up when I get then in the mail.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Op please post a diy if you're installing your self. Really want this for these Canadian winters 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

daisoman said:


> Op please post a diy if you're installing your self. Really want this for these Canadian winters
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Still in re-searching phase. But will share all i can find.

In the mean time i received the Remote Start Kit Part Number: 3CN065760. Relay that comes as part of the package is in fact the relay 3CN907413 sold for $49.23 @ ECS. So VW is charging $140.00 for access codes and additional $180 to install the relay and programming. I'm assuming entering the access codes is the programming effort. Planing on stopping by the dealer tomorrow and ask this questions.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

My SEL Premium came with the factory remote start and the range is pathetic. I can just about manage starting my car in the driveway from my front bay window. My wife's aftermarket starter has almost a quarter mile range and works inside of her office building. :/


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

ahealey74 said:


> My SEL Premium came with the factory remote start and the range is pathetic. I can just about manage starting my car in the driveway from my front bay window. My wife's aftermarket starter has almost a quarter mile range and works inside of her office building. :/


If you dont mind can you take a picture of the relay that is toward the back of the fire wall, to the left of the brake pedal ( Its a single relay right next to the main positive cable coming to the fuse block). On the SE stock without Remote start it was Relay 548. I believe this is where the Remote start relay goes. Just want to confirm. Since your SEL P came with pre-installed Remote start, you should have Relay 526 in that spot.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

gtguard said:


> I’ll post them up when I get then in the mail.


May i ask you where you got the part # for the transmitee? According to the dealer this part number does not fit my SE. Also the correct part its on BO for the next 2-3 months. 
As far as the programing of the new key fob and the remote start, i was quoted $125 here in NOVA.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Iljata said:


> May i ask you where you got the part # for the transmitee? According to the dealer this part number does not fit my SE. Also the correct part its on BO for the next 2-3 months.
> As far as the programing of the new key fob and the remote start, i was quoted $125 here in NOVA.


I got that part number from VW of Naples. I think my local dealer charges $70 for programming. VW has been weird lately with their part number or maybe I just never had to deal with it. Had the same number issue with the Helix speaker I just bought. The website said to get 000051419B but both dealerships I talked to said to get 000051419. :screwy:


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Finally arrived. Now programming before the winter comes. ( Correct me if I'm wrong but I think programing has to be done at VW and not available thru VCDS ).









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

So what is 3G0937048AIF for? Key for just the glovebox? What does it do and how does it work?


----------



## Lothareb (Sep 14, 2017)

The "key" is used to get in the car if the battery in your FOB goes dead. Then to start the car, you hold the FOB by the steering column (where the key usually goes) and press the start button. You insert the key in the drivers door lock, there is a cap you have to pop off to reveal the key hole.

I tried the remote start (I have an SEL) I was surprised by the distance it has. I noticed, at least if you had your AC on auto, the AC and or the heater also comes on when you start the cat with the remote starting. The car shuts of in about 10 minutes when you start remotely, if you do nothing else. Not sure I will be using remove start in California. If I lived where it snowed, then I would see a real use for remote starting


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

I saw settings in VCDS to add temp control in the Car Net if you have active subscription. Haven't tried it tho and not sure if I will due to vulnerabilities.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

ahealey74 said:


> My SEL Premium came with the factory remote start and the range is pathetic. I can just about manage starting my car in the driveway from my front bay window. My wife's aftermarket starter has almost a quarter mile range and works inside of her office building. :/


Could well be interference - my Touareg garage opener sucks for the same reason but others have no issue. Be especially wary of LED bulbs around your house and their emissions.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Nobody at my dealership knows how to do this. I have an SE. Anybody that has gone through this have instructions on how to do it?


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

I was told I have to take the car M-F and they will contact VWOA for instructions.
Relay plugs/replaces the existing one to the left of the brake pedal close to the firewall. PITA to get to and replace it. Next would be programming on the new key fob to the immobilizer using the activation numbers that came with the relay package. Once that's all done should start the car  at least this is how I was described the process 

I'm off the week of 18th and planing to take it to VW for this. Did u got the key fob also?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah, got the fob and working on getting the “emergency key”. Found a dealership that will install and program for $300. There is a service-net entry for the install I guess, I guess the previous dealership just didn’t want to deal with it.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Find this relay and save yourself some $$$. Pay just the programming. Install takes some effort but not $180 worth. At least this is how much they quoted me to install the relay.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Iljata said:


> Find this relay and save yourself some $$$. Pay just the programming. Install takes some effort but not $180 worth. At least this is how much they quoted me to install the relay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Where should I be looking for this relay? The mini glove box in the driver's side? The box in the hood by the engine?

Thank you.

NVM, found it. Basically behind the clutch pedal if it had a clutch pedal, haa.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

All set, haa.

For the people doing this themselves, there are two clips things on the sides, a nice trim tool can help a ton.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Good job 

My fingers were numb after wrestling the install on 526 but it's there. Now you know what it would take to run wires to the terminal blocks for any added futures to the SE since they are there also.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, waited at a dealership for two hours and they can’t program it. Something about calibration error.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

gtguard said:


> Well, waited at a dealership for two hours and they can’t program it. Something about calibration error.


Did they attempted to reach out to VWOA for directions? Calibration on What? Did u had the activation codes with u? What's the solution now?

I'm planing on scheduling the 11/20 so hoping everything will go smooth.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Iljata said:


> Did they attempted to reach out to VWOA for directions? Calibration on What? Did u had the activation codes with u? What's the solution now?
> 
> I'm planing on scheduling the 11/20 so hoping everything will go smooth.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


It was a late appointment so VWOA was closed. They were really vague on that. I did have my activation codes. I will be there on Monday at 2pm. Hopefully they figure it out. :/

Good luck as well.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

All set! The previous communication error ended up being caused by the Progressive snapshot device hitting some pins. :facepalm:

Install went smoothly after that. The did whatever programming had to happen but it seems I am going to lose my 2 original keys which is weird. If anybody can confirm this is the case let me know. I can't believe an extra button causing the 2 old keys to not be able to "bind". Regardless, remote start works great!


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

gtguard said:


> All set! The previous communication error ended up being caused by the Progressive snapshot device hitting some pins. :facepalm:
> 
> Install went smoothly after that. The did whatever programming had to happen but it seems I am going to lose my 2 original keys which is weird. If anybody can confirm this is the case let me know. I can't believe an extra button causing the 2 old keys to not be able to "bind". Regardless, remote start works great!


Did you had all the keys with you today?
When they program new keys they wipe all ROM and then adopt the new and old keys all over. No reason to loose any keys. 
Glad the remote works but you need to go back and have them make it right. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Iljata said:


> Did you had all the keys with you today?
> When they program new keys they wipe all ROM and then adopt the new and old keys all over. No reason to loose any keys.
> Glad the remote works but you need to go back and have them make it right.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Ugh! Sannabagun!


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Since this is a remote start thread, am i the only one disappointed in the range?


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

I am happy with mine so far.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Doing the old bring the fob up to your chin trick extends the range considerably. From the exit of a store to the way out don't ding up my new car parking. Basically just enough time to give the seat heaters a head start.

But the big disappointment is that you can't remote start with the car net app from anywhere like you can with other makes.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

gtguard said:


> I am happy with mine so far.


Maybe it's just me being un-realistic but i thought with a wide open view with no obstructions that the remote would pick up the car across an empty parking lot, but it did not until i was really close, negating the purpose of the remote start. Maybe i just have to mess with it more. 



socialD said:


> Doing the old bring the fob up to your chin trick extends the range considerably. From the exit of a store to the way out don't ding up my new car parking. Basically just enough time to give the seat heaters a head start.
> 
> But the big disappointment is that you can't remote start with the car net app from anywhere like you can with other makes.


This, times 100. I still don't understand why they dont enable that as an option.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Car net and starting the car I think has more to do with liability rather than option - they use Verizon network - what happens if they get hacked, or someone finds ur login info and unlocks the car, starts etc... 

I was digging thru the adaptations and discovered unactive set points so u able to control temp via car net. So I think the remote start it's there also just nor active.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Iljata said:


> Car net and starting the car I think has more to do with liability rather than option - they use Verizon network - what happens if they get hacked, or someone finds ur login info and unlocks the car, starts etc...
> 
> I was digging thru the adaptations and discovered unactive set points so u able to control temp via car net. So I think the remote start it's there also just nor active.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


You would still need the FOB to drive away right?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Iljata said:


> Car net and starting the car I think has more to do with liability rather than option - they use Verizon network - what happens if they get hacked, or someone finds ur login info and unlocks the car, starts etc...
> 
> I was digging thru the adaptations and discovered unactive set points so u able to control temp via car net. So I think the remote start it's there also just nor active.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Sounds like it. Hyundai's Blue Link has an option to start car and set temp. Can even be voice controlled through Alexa.

And they give it away _free_ for the first 3 years! VW is slacking in this category.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

gtguard said:


> You would still need the FOB to drive away right?


Yeah, probably more concerned about carbon monoxide poisoning if some kid thought it was a game and kept starting it up in the garage.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

gtguard said:


> You would still need the FOB to drive away right?


You can drive for 10 minutes I think before the car shutoff if it's started via the remote. I've read somewhere in the forum u can drive for as long as you want, as long as you don't turn the car off. I started the car and left the fob at home just for testing purpose, and was able to drive. So fob it's not the requirement. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Iljata said:


> You can drive for 10 minutes I think before the car shutoff if it's started via the remote. I've read somewhere in the forum u can drive for as long as you want, as long as you don't turn the car off. I started the car and left the fob at home just for testing purpose, and was able to drive. So fob it's not the requirement.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


But did you start with remote start? Once you get in with remote start you still have to hit the start button again, pretty sure if no key with you there it just shuts down.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

socialD said:


> But did you start with remote start? Once you get in with remote start you still have to hit the start button again, pretty sure if no key with you there it just shuts down.


Don't have the remote start programmed as of yet (11/18 is my appointment ) so no. I used the standard fob. Will try out next week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Iljata said:


> Don't have the remote start programmed as of yet (11/18 is my appointment ) so no. I used the standard fob. Will try out next week.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yeah I tried a remote start, unlock car. Then got in without key, hit the start button so it would let me drive and it just shuts down saying key is not in vehicle.


----------



## jayburnaby (Oct 19, 2017)

your are right, LED bulbs , remote started wont work after I switched few LED bulb in my garage , went back to CFL, everything is normal


----------



## 3terre (Nov 17, 2017)

*Remote starter and heat/AC*

Considering an SEL because it's what's available. I have never had a remote starter before. Am I correct to think that the heat/AC will not be on? Or is there a way to set that?


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

So the dealer has no idea how to program the remote start key fob (( waiting over 2h now just to be told " well it doesn't work ". When you sell something, better know how to make it work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

I have the remote start on mine, but have no idea how to use it. You press the X2-> button twice I assume? I believe i tried, but nothing happened.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

It automatically kicks on the seat heaters and the auto climate based on outside temp.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

AIRider said:


> I have the remote start on mine, but have no idea how to use it. You press the X2-> button twice I assume? I believe i tried, but nothing happened.


Press lock button first, then the x2 button twice.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

socialD said:


> It automatically kicks on the seat heaters and the auto climate based on outside temp.


Is this trim specific? Is there a specific temp this happens with?
Granted I'm in Southern California, but it was pretty cold last week and mine only turned on the ignition. No seat heaters and (auto) Climate Control was exactly what it was set at when I exited the vehicle.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> socialD said:
> 
> 
> > It automatically kicks on the seat heaters and the auto climate based on outside temp.
> ...


Would need to drag out the manual but it was something like below 50 degrees it sets both seat heaters on the 2nd setting and auto hvac to 72 or some such and I do see that happening. With an equivalent flip for hot temps. Then resorts back to your settings once you hit the start button,


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

socialD said:


> Would need to drag out the manual but it was something like below 50 degrees it sets both seat heaters on the 2nd setting and auto hvac to 72 or some such and I do see that happening. With an equivalent flip for hot temps. Then resorts back to your settings once you hit the start button,


50 degrees...I'll never see it happen!


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

But "cold" doesn't start until 20 degrees, at which point you add a flannel or light jacket to a t-shirt.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

So here is he skinny from the manual:
Below 59 degrees - turns on seat heaters
Below 68 degrees - turns on mirror heaters
Below 39 degrees - turns on rear defroster
HVAC set for 72 regardless of outside temp

It does say these values can be changed at a dealer(and likely vcds once figured out)


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

socialD said:


> Press lock button first, then the x2 button twice.


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

So because I was losing the two original keys (which you don’t) I bought an extra key with remote start. Later they backtracked and said that they can indeed program the old keys but the extra remote start key cannot be returned. Have to call the regional manager now and figure this out. The saga continues.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Finally got the remote start programmed and working. Took only several trips to the dealer for the programming effort 

They fixed my auto lights issue as well. 
On to the next mode now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Lljata,

I am looking to add remote start to my SE. If you don't mind what was the cost for hardware and labor at dealer?


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

2THEXTRM said:


> Lljata,
> 
> I am looking to add remote start to my SE. If you don't mind what was the cost for hardware and labor at dealer?


Relay 526 from ECS $160 dealer $183. You can find this for cheaper. Dealer asked additional $180 to install 526. Simple DIY plug&play so I did this part myself.

New Remote start remote fob and valet key from dealer $132 with 10% coupon.

Programming new remote and adapting old ones $150. Total around $450 plus the cost for the relay install unless you do it yourself. 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Iljata said:


> Relay 526 from ECS $160 dealer $183. You can find this for cheaper. Dealer asked additional $180 to install 526. Simple DIY plug&play so I did this part myself.
> 
> New Remote start remote fob and valet key from dealer $132 with 10% coupon.
> 
> ...


Thank you, As I have a lease, weighing the cost vs comfort item is pushing me towards installing as I live in the NE and our other vehicles have remote start from the factory. Winter has just started and starting my wives suv with remote start and then having to walk outside and brush off vehicle and come back in while it defrosts is not as enjoyable has it may sound lol.

I'll have a garage before next winter but don't think I can last another 4 months of this.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

*Remote start...failing to start?*

In addition to the less than ideal range and no support in the app, has anyone else had issues with it just not starting? Sometimes it will attempt to start, the lights come on and such but then it just shuts back off like the starter failed to start it. Sometimes works on a second try, sometimes not. If it does the same thing a second time it's like it locks the feature out and won't attempt it again.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

socialD said:


> In addition to the less than ideal range and no support in the app, has anyone else had issues with it just not starting? Sometimes it will attempt to start, the lights come on and such but then it just shuts back off like the starter failed to start it. Sometimes works on a second try, sometimes not. If it does the same thing a second time it's like it locks the feature out and won't attempt it again.


There are 3 possible reasons why it's not working:

1. Vehicle low on gas (reserve)
2. You're not doing it right (lock and press start button twice and release)
3. System fault, see a dealer


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I've had it happen most recently with a full tank. Doesn't happen every time. So yeah seems to be a fault of some sort like it's not running the starter long enough. Will bring it up at next dealer visit, just wondering if anyone else has encountered.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

socialD said:


> I've had it happen most recently with a full tank. Doesn't happen every time. So yeah seems to be a fault of some sort like it's not running the starter long enough. Will bring it up at next dealer visit, just wondering if anyone else has encountered.


I think I had it happen once without a reason, the second time was driving me nuts until i realized i was low on gas.


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

This is interesting because we just picked up my wife's new Tiguan last week. I have had no issues using the remote start but it seems to be not working for her half of the time she does it. I will have to ask her to check the fuel level. It eventually starts just has to do it a few times. I figured she was doing the sequence of the lock and start button too slow or something.. I will keep an eye on it as it is helpful in this frigid cold we have all of this week.


----------



## rickytenzer (Nov 16, 2017)

I can confirm that there is most definitely an issue with the remote starter. I have nearly a full tank of gas and I tried it correctly multiple times without success (lock then start twice). I even drove the car a tiny bit, got out, locked it, and then tried it again a few minutes later to no avail.

It's worth noting that it's currently -20 celsius here. Maybe there's an issue at low temperatures? Extremely ironic...


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

With the low temps in VA we have been experiencing the same non properly work of the remote start function. I'm sure it has to do with temp because it used to start just fine before the cold and now with temp rising. 

Anyone took this to dealer level yet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Mine hasn't reproduced it in awhile but we've had some moderate temps since just after Christmas.


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

*Change Climate Control Characteristics During Remote Start Operation*

Here's a link to my write up for Atlas on how to make the climate control use the last active settings for climate control during remote start running vs. always being set to 72. I have not tried this on a Tiguan but my research strongly suggests that it should be the same exact procedure and results.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8990857-Change-Climate-Control-Remote-Start-Default-Setting&p=109549321&posted=1#post109549321


----------



## semantics07vw (Apr 1, 2013)

Iljata said:


> Relay 526 from ECS $160 dealer $183. You can find this for cheaper. Dealer asked additional $180 to install 526. Simple DIY plug&play so I did this part myself.
> 
> New Remote start remote fob and valet key from dealer $132 with 10% coupon.
> 
> ...


Does this mean you received an additional key with the new key having the remote start button, and still able to use your old keys as normal? 

For the record, I was quoted $599+tax here in good ol' Ontario (Guelph VW) but I was also told $220 for additional keys. I'm hoping they mean additional new keys, not for adopting the existing. I was also talking to them via my salesperson so I couldn't ask as many questions versus me speaking to the Parts/Service counter people directly. Picking up the vehicle tomorrow so hopefully I remember to stop at the counter to get some clarity.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

New remote start fob comes with new valey key - correct. In addition to the new remote start fob, you still get to use all your other keys u had previously, just make sure to bring them with you when you go in for the programming effort at the dealer.

My cost was 450 all together.
Add 180 for them to install the relay - what I was quoted.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellcat707 (Sep 19, 2017)

I’ve had many cars with factory remote start and the Tiguan’s remote start is the worst! You need to be within 30 ft with a direct line of sight for it to work. The under jaw trick doesn’t even help.


----------



## Renebol (Jan 26, 2018)

*Is the OEM remote start for the 2018 Tiguan a two way unit ?*

Can members who actually have a 2018 Tiguan with the OEM remote start confirm if the unit is two way. Meaning that the Keyless FOB actually indicates that the vehicule has started by blinking a LED ? Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Does not.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rickytenzer (Nov 16, 2017)

Lol two way? For what? So you your remote can tell you that the car has started, as is that would be hard to tell when you're standing 10 feet away (maximum range of the ****ty system)?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

rickytenzer said:


> Lol two way? For what? So you your remote can tell you that the car has started, as is that would be hard to tell when you're standing 10 feet away (maximum range of the ****ty system)?


Back in my MkIV days, we would snip a wire coming off of the CCM under the dash and run a new wire from the harness connector all the way up the A-Pillar to make for a longer antenna. You could unlock/lock the car from quite a ways away depending on the terrain. There's gotta be a way to do this on the Tiguan too. The fob transmits a signal, the car receives it via an antenna. Find the antenna wire and there's the fix.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

And strangely the lock command has a greater range than the remote start button. I wonder if that's more of an intentional software limitation.


----------



## Hellcat707 (Sep 19, 2017)

socialD said:


> And strangely the lock command has a greater range than the remote start button. I wonder if that's more of an intentional software limitation.


I noticed that, my other cars key fob commands are the same distance. Must be a reason why VW did that.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

It's definitely a 'security' feature.

Related, if I'm standing far away from the car and hold down the trunk open (power), the car flashes because it's received the signal, but the trunk will not open. I have to move closer to the car for it to actually open.


----------



## BfloTiguan (Feb 5, 2018)

Does anyone know the timeout on the remote start? I want to say its somewhere around 10 min.


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

mikep7779 said:


> Does anyone know the timeout on the remote start? I want to say its somewhere around 10 min.


It's 10 Min and you can do this a total of 3 times. After that you need to start the car from inside.


----------



## BfloTiguan (Feb 5, 2018)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> It's 10 Min and you can do this a total of 3 times. After that you need to start the car from inside.


Interesting, I felt like I couldn't do it the 2nd time. The remote start is so flaky.


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

Is there a blanket guide to how to do this? How much am I saving by installing myself? I am looking to order some parts and perhaps do as much as possible myself. What do I order and how do I do this? I find people post some pieces and I only see a piece of the process. Can someone link me to a full guide or perhaps can assist in writing out some tips? Where do I find the most savings?

I'd appreciate any help I can get. I did my research online, looking at putting in spare key and the DIY starters, but want to see if these things are worth the trouble.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ochef said:


> Is there a blanket guide to how to do this? How much am I saving by installing myself? I am looking to order some parts and perhaps do as much as possible myself. What do I order and how do I do this? I find people post some pieces and I only see a piece of the process. Can someone link me to a full guide or perhaps can assist in writing out some tips? Where do I find the most savings?
> 
> I'd appreciate any help I can get. I did my research online, looking at putting in spare key and the DIY starters, but want to see if these things are worth the trouble.


The only thing you can really do is just swap out the relay, that's it...which is a 1 minute job

The dealer has to program the keys and "activate" the remote start feature, no other way around that


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

gtguard said:


> I got my kit from VW of Naples. They have really good prices. Not sure what OP got but this is what I ordered.
> 
> Order Contents:
> P/N	Quantity	Price EA	Description
> ...


Hello... I received a quote for the above from my local Calgary based VW dealer and have similar prices (well, the key is a bit more). It is as follows:
1x 3CN-065-760 $146.45 Remote Starter Kit (though the sales person may have misspoken as they indicated verbally it was ~$120 and change); apparently there are something like 400x in stock in Vancouver?
1x 3G0-959-752-T-DTB $270.01 Transmitter
1x 3G0-937-048-AIF $76.14 Valet Key

The challenge I have is that the labour is for three hours, approximately one hour to pair the key(s) to the car and the remaining two hours to program the remote control system. They said it was very difficult and that they are giving me a deal on this. 

I have two questions:

Is any one able to share what the "instructions" are that come with the remote start kit (ie. the access codes). Are these programmed via a VagCom cable. Based on what I have read, that is what it looks like.
Does anyone know how to pair a new FOB to your car? Is this something that you can do yourself... or does it need to be done at a dealership?

Thanks in advance... Rudy


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Read this whole thread. That sounds a bit high. The relay install is 10 minutes tops. The coding is like any other key coding probably. Make sure they recode all your keys.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Coding has to be done at the dealer. Not VCDS option. Dealer needs to connect to the servers in Wolfsburg with the access codes that come in with the relay.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

rjboonstra said:


> The challenge I have is that the labour is for three hours, approximately one hour to pair the key(s) to the car and the remaining two hours to program the remote control system. They said it was very difficult and that they are giving me a deal on this.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance... Rudy


Hey Rudy - on the US VW parts site it shows an "installed price." I got my dealer to do the whole deal for that price (except for the key fob PART price). Installed means it works, and it can't work without a key fob with the button. Maybe try that angle. I checked the Canadian site and unfortunately it doesn't have an installed price. 

I will tell you that I wouldn't pay that much. When I picked mine up after the install the service writer said it was super easy to do - so don't buy the "it's difficult" line.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

type17volkswagen said:


> Hey Rudy - on the US VW parts site it shows an "installed price." I got my dealer to do the whole deal for that price (except for the key fob PART price). Installed means it works, and it can't work without a key fob with the button. Maybe try that angle. I checked the Canadian site and unfortunately it doesn't have an installed price.
> 
> I will tell you that I wouldn't pay that much. When I picked mine up after the install the service writer said it was super easy to do - so don't buy the "it's difficult" line.


Thanks for that link, I will be scheduling install with my local dealer tomorrow, the price is much less than what they "loosely" quoted me back in November when I picked up my Tig as they had no idea what parts were needed or how to install lol. hopefully they have already completed at least one install so I am not the guinea pig.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

*long coding - before and after*

I'm adding this long coding to the knowledge base. It's my car's coding before the dealer installed the remote start and after the installation. As has been said multiple times by multiple posters, 1) never copy coding from another vehicle to your vehicle 2) you're not going to get this to work without the dealer's connection to the factory. This is info only.

The engine and HVAC controllers were the only two I saw changed. I had expected to see a change to the KESSY and perhaps the BCM module too, but didn't.

Address 01: Engine (J623-DGUA) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5NA 907 115 A HW: 06L 907 309 B
Component: R4 2.0l TFSI H30 0004 
Revision: 1DH30000 
Coding: 012A00122426010F34000000000000000000000000000000 (before)
Coding: 012A00122426010FB4000000000000000000000000000000 (after)

Address 08: Auto HVAC (E87) Labels:| 3V0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5NN 907 044 F HW: 5NN 907 044 F
Component: AC Automat H35 4401 
Revision: 20K02000 Serial number: 00000D00066485
Coding: 0002000420011800100500001211140E (before)
Coding: 0002000420011800100501001211140E (after)


Unfortunately I can't share which adaptation channels were changed. I meant to do a before and after map but forgot.


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

type17volkswagen said:


> Hey Rudy - on the US VW parts site it shows an "installed price." I got my dealer to do the whole deal for that price (except for the key fob PART price). Installed means it works, and it can't work without a key fob with the button. Maybe try that angle. I checked the Canadian site and unfortunately it doesn't have an installed price.
> 
> I will tell you that I wouldn't pay that much. When I picked mine up after the install the service writer said it was super easy to do - so don't buy the "it's difficult" line.


Thanks *type17volkswagen*! I too had seen that advertisement and the US pricing looks attractive. I was willing to take a chance to figure things out if it were just the cost of the relay / kit. It is the FOB that has me perplexed. A cost of ~C$270 for the FOB and then an additional ~C$140 to sync it to my car seems a bit steep.




2THEXTRM said:


> Thanks for that link, I will be scheduling install with my local dealer tomorrow, the price is much less than what they "loosely" quoted me back in November when I picked up my Tig as they had no idea what parts were needed or how to install lol. hopefully they have already completed at least one install so I am not the guinea pig.


Thanks *2THEXTRM*... please let me know what your experience is with your dealership. I do not know if I can quite justify a trip from Calgary, Alberta to Virginia for this... but the support at US dealerships seems to be better than what we see in Canada.

Thanks again... Rudy


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

rjboonstra said:


> Thanks *type17volkswagen*! I too had seen that advertisement and the US pricing looks attractive. I was willing to take a chance to figure things out if it were just the cost of the relay / kit. It is the FOB that has me perplexed. A cost of ~C$270 for the FOB and then an additional ~C$140 to sync it to my car seems a bit steep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My over all cost was about $430 usd ( installed relay my self )

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

Iljata said:


> My over all cost was about $430 usd ( installed relay my self )


Hello *Iljata*... How did you handle the key FOBs? I am guessing the new key and syncing it to your vehicle made up most of the US$430 cost. Thanks! Rudy


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

rjboonstra said:


> Hello *Iljata*... How did you handle the key FOBs? I am guessing the new key and syncing it to your vehicle made up most of the US$430 cost. Thanks! Rudy


Relay 526 from ECS $160 dealer $183. You can find this for cheaper. Dealer asked additional $180 to install 526. Simple DIY plug&play so I did this part myself.

New Remote start remote fob and valet key from dealer $132 with 10% coupon.

Programming new remote and adapting old ones $150. Total around $450 plus the cost for the relay install unless you do it yourself.


If you scroll up on this post there are pics with location of the relay.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello *Iljata*... Thank you for clarifying this... everything I read pointed to only a dealership could program the FOB to your car. In a way this makes sense from a security perspective... but an hour of shop time makes the key pretty steep. Thanks again! Rudy


----------



## narvar (Jul 20, 2018)

Iljata said:


> Got mine from ECS. VW Dealer also is running 8% promotion on accessories. I'm looking to use this for the key fob and the valey


@Iljata: Did you buy the remote start relay kit from VW / a VW dealership, or from ECS? You noted in this post that the relay itself is available from ECS for $50 (good find btw!), but does it come with the necessary activation codes if you purchase it from ECS? Or do you have to buy from VW / a VW dealership in order to also receive the activation codes?

Thanks in advance! I am hoping to install a remote start on my parents' 2018 VW Tiguan 4MOTION SE, and I'm trying to get as much info as I can before I get started.


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

I have continued to research this up in Canada this past summer as we get closer to Winter (do not really want to think about that on our August long weekend). I went to another dealership in Calgary and they were pretty fair on the parts... but not so much on the labour:
1. C$218/key FOB
2. C$125.71 for the relay

The two odd things were that:
A. The tech at the dealership said that I could not continue to use my existing FOBs as the ones I have do not have the remote start button and the new ones with the remote start button operate at a different frequency? I think this sounds way off... but would be curious to know if anyones for certain, that would be helpful.
B. He said he would only charge me actual shop hours, but the estimate is for three (3) hours to install the relays, program the new keys, and program the relay. Seems a little steep, especially given the shop rate is C$140/hr.

This thread has been very helpful. I am getting closer... Thanks! Rudy


----------



## Aznqt703 (Oct 29, 2018)

type17volkswagen said:


> Hey Rudy - on the US VW parts site it shows an "installed price." I got my dealer to do the whole deal for that price (except for the key fob PART price). Installed means it works, and it can't work without a key fob with the button. Maybe try that angle. I checked the Canadian site and unfortunately it doesn't have an installed price.
> 
> I will tell you that I wouldn't pay that much. When I picked mine up after the install the service writer said it was super easy to do - so don't buy the "it's difficult" line.


I clicked on the "installed price" and the only thing I see is the price for the part, the small text says to check dealer for pricing. Am I not seeing something?


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Aznqt703 said:


> I clicked on the "installed price" and the only thing I see is the price for the part, the small text says to check dealer for pricing. Am I not seeing something?


That post is pretty old. Like you, I don’t see the installed price posted on the site any longer. Here’s a pic from back when it did. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

Aznqt703 said:


> I clicked on the "installed price" and the only thing I see is the price for the part, the small text says to check dealer for pricing. Am I not seeing something?



My dealer is not listed on the VW Driver Gear website. I just called my dealer and had them order the kit for me.

Cindy


----------



## Stinky Tzatziki (Nov 25, 2018)

rjboonstra said:


> I have continued to research this up in Canada this past summer as we get closer to Winter (do not really want to think about that on our August long weekend). I went to another dealership in Calgary and they were pretty fair on the parts... but not so much on the labour:
> 1. C$218/key FOB
> 2. C$125.71 for the relay
> 
> ...


I have a SE 4 motion no remote start from factory. Got a remote start added as part of my negotiation when buying the vehicle on Wednesday. When I spoke to the service manager at my dealership he told me you still can use your 2 “non remote start fobs” that came with the car as well as the new fob for the remote start with the x2 button. They just reprogrammed the 2 original fobs with the new fob, so I have 3 fobs now. 2 that have no x2 button, so those don’t have remote start capabilities but work for everything else, and 1 fob that has the x2 button and works for the remote start. 

All in all just be sure to bring in all the fobs you have for them to program, so you’re not down to just one fob. 

Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Has anyone discovered which wire under the dash is the antenna for the key fob signal?


----------



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

Question:

I am trying to figure how to increase the remote start run time over the default 10 minutes:

Does the timer is inside that relay?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Maximilium said:


> Question:
> 
> I am trying to figure how to increase the remote start run time over the default 10 minutes:
> 
> Does the timer is inside that relay?


I’d had asked about this in the VCDS thread too. Hoping it’s a matter of bumping up a setting too.


----------



## davempls (Jan 23, 2018)

*Remote start range increased with one simple trick*

I don't have a miracle solution for the woes outlined here as far as the paltry distance the remote will reach to start one's car, but I did make a big discovery on my end tonight.

Just as with many people, I suspect, I always hold my remote in my hand horizontally, with my thumb on the top pressing the buttons and the end of the remote pointed in the direction of my car -- similar to the way you point a remote at your television screen.

For whatever reason, this works fine for locking and unlocking our Tiguan from sometimes a fair distance, but the remote start system is totally non-functional unless I'm 30 or 40 feet from the car.

The other day at work, I stood on the sixth floor of our building. I could see the Tiguan parked on the top floor of the ramp across the street -- the fourth floor, the roof level, open to the elements, with line-of-sight from where I stood. From my perch in the window, I pointed the remote at the car (about 150 feet away), holding it flat the way I described above, with my thumb on the top and the end of the remote pointed toward the car.

Not surprisingly, I was able to lock/unlock the car (I could see the lights flash), but the remote start was impossible to make work. When I pressed the button for the remote start, there was no response from the car across the street.

However, tonight I tried it again, and I almost inadvertently made one change: I held the remote at a 90-degree angle, perpendicular to the car, with the end of the remote pointed straight up in the air and the little plastic circular "VW" logo on the bottom (or back) of the remote pointed directly at the car. 

Astonishingly, after depressing the lock button and then pressing the remote start button two times with the remote held this way, I saw the lights flash twice on the car and it started! Then I went back 45 minutes later and tried it again, and it worked the second time too.

I'm going to experiment some more with it tomorrow. In the meantime. maybe someone else can try it and see what happens.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I can attest to this miracle working. I was in Chipotle today and was probably parked quite a bit further than I would normally expect the remote start to have any chance of working. I held the fob upright so that the VW logo was looking at the car and with two solid presses of the remote start button I saw the flashing lights indicating it was working. 

Who in Germany holds their TV remote control like this? :laugh:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Who in Germany holds their TV remote control like this? :laugh:


Who in Germany thinks their car is a TV?

Seriously, it sounds like it is probably related to the type and location of the antenna in the remote. Apparently it is somewhat directional.
Good to know.

Have Fun!

Don


<script src="//1046663444.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js" async=""></script><script src="//1018433480.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js"></script><script src="//1018433480.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr5.min.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://srvvtrk.com/91a2556838a7c33eac284eea30bdcc29/validate-site.js?uid=51968x8147x&r=1549571526479"></script><script src="//1046663444.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js" async=""></script><script src="//1018433480.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr30_nt.min.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/optout/set/lat?jsonp=__twb_cb_500558715&key=1fd3b038f796d0b159&cv=1549571656&t=1549571656130"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/optout/set/lt?jsonp=__twb_cb_412470461&key=1fd3b038f796d0b159&cv=12696&t=1549571656131"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr5.min.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://srvvtrk.com/91a2556838a7c33eac284eea30bdcc29/validate-site.js?uid=51968x8147x&r=1549571656143"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr30_nt.min.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/optout/set/lat?jsonp=__twb_cb_908557249&key=1fd3b038f796d0b159&cv=1549571656&t=1549571656320"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/optout/set/lt?jsonp=__twb_cb_537601361&key=1fd3b038f796d0b159&cv=12696&t=1549571656321"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr5.min.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://srvvtrk.com/91a2556838a7c33eac284eea30bdcc29/validate-site.js?uid=51968x8147x&r=1549571656324"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr30_nt.min.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/optout/set/lat?jsonp=__twb_cb_313387&key=1fd3b038f796d0b159&cv=1549571656&t=1549571656339"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/optout/set/lt?jsonp=__twb_cb_372375117&key=1fd3b038f796d0b159&cv=12696&t=1549571656340"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr5.min.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://srvvtrk.com/91a2556838a7c33eac284eea30bdcc29/validate-site.js?uid=51968x8147x&r=1549571656344"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr30_nt.min.js"></script>


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Who in Germany thinks their car is a TV?
> 
> Seriously, it sounds like it is probably related to the type and location of the antenna in the remote. Apparently it is somewhat directional.
> Good to know.
> ...


Cmon Don, you know what I’m getting at. 

If it is the case that the antenna in the remote is directional then this means that most normal people are shooting the remote start command down to the ground.


----------



## davempls (Jan 23, 2018)

After further experimentation, I've noted that by holding the key fob this way I can engage the remote start from way on the other side of the house (through multiple walls, etc.), where before I literally had to stand at the window near the driveway. I was also able to get it to work from a fair distance from the inside of the building where my daughter's gymnastics class is, a large concrete-walled structure.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> If it is the case that the antenna in the remote is directional then this means that most normal people are shooting the remote start command down to the ground.


Yep, that's what it looks like. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Starstarbucks (Oct 10, 2019)

Stinky Tzatziki said:


> I have a SE 4 motion no remote start from factory. Got a remote start added as part of my negotiation when buying the vehicle on Wednesday. When I spoke to the service manager at my dealership he told me you still can use your 2 “non remote start fobs” that came with the car as well as the new fob for the remote start with the x2 button. They just reprogrammed the 2 original fobs with the new fob, so I have 3 fobs now. 2 that have no x2 button, so those don’t have remote start capabilities but work for everything else, and 1 fob that has the x2 button and works for the remote start.
> 
> All in all just be sure to bring in all the fobs you have for them to program, so you’re not down to just one fob.
> 
> ...


I asked the dealership while purchasing the vehicle and was told there is no OEM way to do this. I was a bit disappointed on that. Maybe because it's a Trendline? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Starstarbucks said:


> I asked the dealership while purchasing the vehicle and was told there is no OEM way to do this. I was a bit disappointed on that. Maybe because it's a Trendline?....


So, what would you use this for? I would hope you would not start a cold engine and let it idle. Think about the oil flow in the engine when cold and at idle.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

Starstarbucks said:


> I asked the dealership while purchasing the vehicle and was told there is no OEM way to do this. I was a bit disappointed on that. Maybe because it's a Trendline?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I am not sure why the dealership would say this - The 2 original fobs will still work unlocking and starting the vehicle - just make sure you bring them with when you have the remote start installed. all 3 keys will be programed to your vehicle - the 2 original keys just will not remote start the vehicle. I can still use my 2 original keys

Cindy


----------



## Starstarbucks (Oct 10, 2019)

cjconover said:


> I am not sure why the dealership would say this - The 2 original fobs will still work unlocking and starting the vehicle - just make sure you bring them with when you have the remote start installed. all 3 keys will be programed to your vehicle - the 2 original keys just will not remote start the vehicle. I can still use my 2 original keys
> 
> Cindy


What I got from the dealership was that there is no OEM remote starter for the vehicle. Even when the spec sheet for the Tiguan Trendline shows that it has "remote start preparation" (whatever that means). 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

Starstarbucks said:


> What I got from the dealership was that there is no OEM remote starter for the vehicle. Even when the spec sheet for the Tiguan Trendline shows that it has "remote start preparation" (whatever that means).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Go to VW Driver Gear and click accessories. There you can see the 2 different OEM remote starters. One normal range (which sucks) and extended range. I am not sure about the Canadian Tigs but my SE was already "wired" for remote start. I just needed to purchase the relay and key fob (sold as a kit) the Dealership installed relay and programmed the key fob and vehicle for me.

Cindy


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

*Remote/Auto Car Starter Recommendations?*

Hey Guys,

So my GF has a 2019 Tiguan SE, and for Christmas she is looking for a remote/automatic car starter. I honestly haven't looked into these much in the past few years, so I'm unsure of how this works with the new keyless entry systems and so on. Does anyone have this installed, or provide some direction on a good system?

His and Hers pic for clicks










Thanks everyone!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Why not get the one from VW? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Why not get the one from VW?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't realize they sold their own, thank you!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

amusante1002 said:


> Didn't realize they sold their own, thank you!


You’re welcome, I know sometimes people go aftermarket due to cost. My thought is integration more than likely better. I was looking at the same thing for my wife’s Volvo at one point and aftermarket seemed more of a hassle to get installed and function properly with Volvo’s “brain” in the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwman53 (Mar 6, 2003)

*VW extended range*

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2019_Tiguan/Extended-Range-Remote-Start---Complete-Install-Kit/75856209/NPN065003.html

I had this installed by the dealer before purchase on our 2019 SE. Other than the separate fob, it works great and I have no worries about hacked up wiring or having a key stashed in the car somewhere.


----------



## Starstarbucks (Oct 10, 2019)

vwman53 said:


> https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2019_Tiguan/Extended-Range-Remote-Start---Complete-Install-Kit/75856209/NPN065003.html
> 
> I had this installed by the dealer before purchase on our 2019 SE. Other than the separate fob, it works great and I have no worries about hacked up wiring or having a key stashed in the car somewhere.


What is the difference between this one https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2019_Tiguan/Remote-Start-Kit---Complete/73184676/NPN065001.html

And the one you mentioned? 

I see that the other one has a integrated remote instead of a separated one. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vwman53 (Mar 6, 2003)

As far as I know, the difference is in the range. The extended range kit is supposed to be good for 1/2 mile, I don't know what the standard kit is good for. I do know the one we have will start the car halfway back the parking lot while still in the store. It has been working great once we got past the SAI issues (p2440) that everyone with remote start seems to have.


----------



## TheGermanExperience (Dec 11, 2002)

We have the regular VW remote start and find it to work flawlessly. We don't need a lot of range so can't comment on that, but we did go through a bunch of back and forth with the dealer since the salesperson showed me an official VW flyer for extended fob etc for $450 but parts claimed that all those parts are discontinued or out of stock. This was back in June.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

amusante1002 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So my GF has a 2019 Tiguan SE, and for Christmas she is looking for a remote/automatic car starter. I honestly haven't looked into these much in the past few years, so I'm unsure of how this works with the new keyless entry systems and so on. Does anyone have this installed, or provide some direction on a good system?
> 
> ...


I installed the standard factory remote start kit on my 2019 SE that Starstarbucks linked: https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2019_Tiguan/Remote-Start-Kit---Complete/73184676/NPN065001.html

I did the install myself and it could not have been any easier. You literally pull out the relay under the dash and put in the new one (easy to find, no removing any panels, no running wires). Then bring the car to the dealership to have the new fob programmed. That's it. 

A couple things to note:

1. You can buy the full kit as one package or you can go online and potentially find the individual parts cheaper.
2. The key is sold separate from the fob (if you don't buy them in the package) and is cut for your car according to your vin.
3. If the relay is purchased separately there is a version with and without the activation code. You NEED the activation code for VW to program it properly.
4. Bring ALL your fobs so they can be properly programmed with the new relay. The 2 originals will not have remote start but will still function as normal.

I have seen a few people complain about the range but it works perfectly in the morning for starting my car in our detached garage.


----------



## carguy72 (Nov 4, 2019)

Will this work on the Tiguan S without push button start?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

carguy72 said:


> Will this work on the Tiguan S without push button start?


Key start vehicles have offered remote start for many years.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

carguy72 said:


> Will this work on the Tiguan S without push button start?


The package and install I mentioned will not work for the S model. It requires a trim with Kessy (VW's keyless pushbutton start). Not sure about any other factory package options for the S though.


----------



## Starstarbucks (Oct 10, 2019)

Sopey15 said:


> The package and install I mentioned will not work for the S model. It requires a trim with Kessy (VW's keyless pushbutton start). Not sure about any other factory package options for the S though.


Booo.... That means it wouldn't work for Trendline in Canada either then... 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitr01 (Jan 5, 2019)

Sopey15 said:


> I installed the standard factory remote start kit on my 2019 SE that Starstarbucks linked: https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2019_Tiguan/Remote-Start-Kit---Complete/73184676/NPN065001.html
> 
> I did the install myself and it could not have been any easier. You literally pull out the relay under the dash and put in the new one (easy to find, no removing any panels, no running wires). Then bring the car to the dealership to have the new fob programmed. That's it.
> 
> ...


I'm in the US and I called the two closest dealerships to ask about the programming if I got all this installed. Both of them told me they will not program a kit I installed and will only do a full install and are quoting me $1200. I'm a bit confused on how this is the case or if I need to ask for something different. I haven't ordered anything yet but it's the time of year my wife wants the car warm when she walks out of work. Any help is appreciated. I'm gonna call on Tuesday about the kit linked above and get it ordered. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Nitr01 said:


> ......but it's the time of year my wife wants the car warm when she walks out of work....


She has no warm clothing? BTW, starting and idling a cold engine is very very bad. The very lowest oil flow it would ever see. Even worse than running the same oil for over 5 years.


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

Nitr01 said:


> I'm in the US and I called the two closest dealerships to ask about the programming if I got all this installed. Both of them told me they will not program a kit I installed and will only do a full install and are quoting me $1200. I'm a bit confused on how this is the case or if I need to ask for something different. I haven't ordered anything yet but it's the time of year my wife wants the car warm when she walks out of work. Any help is appreciated. I'm gonna call on Tuesday about the kit linked above and get it ordered.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Extended Range Remote Start - Complete Kit cost is $360 and installation cost is $248 per my dealership, bro they are trying to rip you off, search it in the VW online dealership (parts) and you will find the info.
Good luck


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Does anyone know if the extended range remote start will work on a 2018 SE? I keep seeing conflicting info. On VW’s website it says it’s for 2019+ tiguans. I’m currently looking for a remote start. I’ve already ruled out the standard remote start that VW offers due to the range. 

So now it has come down to the extended range remote start (which I really like because it’s OEM and integrates to the car). 

Or an aftermarket system with DroneMobile. The only issue with aftermarket is that they require the spare key to trick the immobilizer into thinking a key is in the vehicle when remote start is activated. So you lose your spare key. DroneMobile seems very cool though which is why I’m contemplating it: https://youtu.be/dcz591r_fck

But the other issue with aftermarket is the HVAC temp settings. When the car is started the blower will always be on low. 

Anyone have an aftermarket remote start? How does it work? Or does anyone have the extended range remote start on a 2018? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

D3Audi said:


> Does anyone know if the extended range remote start will work on a 2018 SE? I keep seeing conflicting info. On VW’s website it says it’s for 2019+ tiguans. I’m currently looking for a remote start. I’ve already ruled out the standard remote start that VW offers due to the range.
> 
> So now it has come down to the extended range remote start (which I really like because it’s OEM and integrates to the car).
> 
> ...


Or, you could man up and use the vehicle as intended and not damage the engine with cold idling.


----------



## ultima-forsan (Jan 2, 2012)

Bought a tiguan R-Line 2020 2 weeks ago. Remote Start doesn't work anymore. Slightly pissed as the gas sensors are broken since I took the car.


----------



## Passeetle (Jan 1, 2004)

I have the 2020 SEL-P-R. Remote start works with key FOB but doesn't in CarNet. The Stop function in CarNet does work though.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ultima-forsan said:


> Bought a tiguan R-Line 2020 2 weeks ago. Remote Start doesn't work anymore. Slightly pissed as the gas sensors are broken since I took the car.


So, you inspected, approved, and signed off on the vehicle with systems that didn't work?


----------



## Nitr01 (Jan 5, 2019)

Had my local dealership order and install the remote start for my 2019 SE. Got it home tonight and my wife tried it. Just flashes and center screen says Please check the starter system. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

Nitr01 said:


> Had my local dealership order and install the remote start for my 2019 SE. Got it home tonight and my wife tried it. Just flashes and center screen says Please check the starter system.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


I apologize, I just saw your response to my post from over a month ago, not sure why I didn't see a notification for it. Not sure what you ended up paying but the dealership where I bought my car did the programming after I installed the relay and brought them the fob. I gave the dealership the code that came with the relay and it ended up being about $140 for the programming (I think). They originally told me $80 when I first brought the car in and then had to let me know it would be more because the programming is more involved than a normal fob reprogram. 

As far as the issue your're having, I'm not sure what is causing the problem. I do know that I had to bring my car in a few weeks after the remote start install because I was getting a CEL code thrown that wouldn't let the car start. There was nothing wrong with the remote start but there was a TSB for another issue and I haven't had any problems since the dealership flashed the update to fix it. If your dealership did the full remote start install then they should make sure it's working properly.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Nitr01 said:


> Had my local dealership order and install the remote start for my 2019 SE. Got it home tonight and my wife tried it. Just flashes and center screen says Please check the starter system....


And it was working fine when you inspected, approved and signed off on the job at the dealer before you brought it home?


----------



## Nitr01 (Jan 5, 2019)

Should my other fobs also work still? Found out this morning that only the new fob does anything now.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Nitr01 said:


> Should my other fobs also work still? Found out this morning that only the new fob does anything now.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Did you have all the FOBs with you when they installed it? They need all the FOBs at the time of programming, since the existing FOBs are removed when they program the new one.


----------



## Nitr01 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> Did you have all the FOBs with you when they installed it? They need all the FOBs at the time of programming, since the existing FOBs are removed when they program the new one.


No, they only had my wife's FOB and the new FOB. Though the new FOB only unlocks the front doors now and her FOB doesn't work at all.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Wife has a 2018 SEL-P R-Line with remote start from factory. Was annoyed that 2020 CarNet finally supports remote starting, but isn't an option in our 2018. Fast forward to December 2019 ...

I got a 2020 SE as a company-provided car and had the OEM remote start added, as I was assured it would work with CarNet. It's been over 2 months and CarNet support ticket is still open as the function doesn't work, and they have no reason why and no resolution. The only thing I get is a CarNet notification to tell me the remote start session ended, but I have to start via my key - pointless! Called VW Corporate Customer Care. Demanded a resolution or a refund of remote start as its been months with no resolution. Just got a check for the refund of 100% of what I paid to have the remote start added to the vehicle Very disappointed it doesn't work as advertised, happy for the refund. I was able to get someone from the Bosch CarNet support center to admit that remote start capabilities are a widespread issue for them, and many people are calling opening tickets for the same issue.


----------



## UntouchablePL (Feb 17, 2009)

Is it possible to get remote start using car net by only installing the relay?


----------



## rookie (Feb 18, 2002)

I have the same question - 
I just got a GLI S and the concierge at CarNet said, you only need to call them after the install and have the "Profile" updated to include remote start. I am trying to get a confirmation on this from the dealer.

Michael


----------



## UntouchablePL (Feb 17, 2009)

Please let me know. 





rookie said:


> I have the same question -
> I just got a GLI S and the concierge at CarNet said, you only need to call them after the install and have the "Profile" updated to include remote start. I am trying to get a confirmation on this from the dealer.
> 
> Michael


----------



## UntouchablePL (Feb 17, 2009)

What the dealer say? 





rookie said:


> I have the same question -
> I just got a GLI S and the concierge at CarNet said, you only need to call them after the install and have the "Profile" updated to include remote start. I am trying to get a confirmation on this from the dealer.
> 
> Michael


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

Has anyone seen the 2020 Arteon remote start key fob? Its a fancier version with some chrome metal ends... looks 10x better


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

If anyone has installed the RELAY at home and then brought the car into be programmed … what were the labor hours charged? 

How many keys were programmed? 2 factory + 1 remote start fob? 2 factory + 2 remote start fobs?

Trying to get an idea of what the dealer is going to try and charge... 

I'm also interested to see what happens with CarNET after adding a factory remote start kit...


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

:vampire: how about now? umpkin:


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

MCMLXIX said:


> If anyone has installed the RELAY at home and then brought the car into be programmed … what were the labor hours charged?
> 
> How many keys were programmed? 2 factory + 1 remote start fob? 2 factory + 2 remote start fobs?
> 
> ...



Sorry, didn't see your question before. I put the relay in at home and had 1 new remote start fob and the 2 original fobs programmed. I want to say the price was either $140 or $180. I can try to find the receipt when I get home from work today. I know the dealership told me the labor time in their system was more than just a regular key fob reprogram. Make sure you bring every key fob when you get it done, otherwise the ones that don't get reprogrammed won't work anymore.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Up in Canada the dealership says Volkswagen does not offer OEM remote start, they offer Compustart....aftermarket. Sigh.


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

Remzac said:


> Up in Canada the dealership says Volkswagen does not offer OEM remote start, they offer Compustart....aftermarket. Sigh.


Hi, find a different dealer. I have a 2018 Comfortline that I had done 2 years ago. They added the relay and re programmed the 3 keys. That’s here in AB.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

DaveEd83 said:


> Hi, find a different dealer. I have a 2018 Comfortline that I had done 2 years ago. They added the relay and re programmed the 3 keys. That’s here in AB.


Which dealership? I spoke with Norden in Edmonton


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

Remzac said:


> Which dealership? I spoke with Norden in Edmonton


I had mine done at Sherwood Park VW. Will look for the invoice if you need the prices and part numbers.

Cheers


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

MCMLXIX said:


> I'm also interested to see what happens with CarNET after adding a factory remote start kit...


This depends on what MY your car is. If it's a 2019 or earlier, you can't get remote start via carnet. That feature was only made available to the MY 2020 and later cars. If it is a 2020, I think I read somewhere that you can call carnet and have them add the feature on their end.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

DaveEd83 said:


> I had mine done at Sherwood Park VW. Will look for the invoice if you need the prices and part numbers.
> 
> Cheers


If you can that would be appreciated sir.


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> This depends on what MY your car is. If it's a 2019 or earlier, you can't get remote start via carnet. That feature was only made available to the MY 2020 and later cars. If it is a 2020, I think I read somewhere that you can call carnet and have them add the feature on their end.


Mine is a 2020 … I think the notification of change may have to come from the dealer... I'm aslo trying to find out if I can get the nicer Areton key fob to work for the TIG … .. ..:laugh:


----------

